# York show



## 88760 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 
For anyone booked on to the C&CC area I'm helping Steward again this year.
The C&CC area was fully booked from fairly early on this year. 
This was because last year we were totally overwhelmed with 500 units. 
A lot people were upset, and a few frayed tempers could be seen . So numbers have been cut back to 350.
Please say hello as you pass through to the MHF area or are sited in our area.

George


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Will do George1 we shall be there Wednesday thats if we have enough deisel to get there :roll: look forward to meeting you


----------



## 88760 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ladyj894
Are you marshalling for MHF?
Our team will be there around 1pm on Wednesday.

George


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes George we have the honour of being the MHF's marshalls  and I havent a clue what time we will be there :lol: but be there we will by hook or by crook. look out for us we are a Swift Gazelle F61 with P88 POT reg.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Never mind deisel for the P.POT Jaquie, just make sure you have some petrol for the genny!  , Gonna need that cuppa on Sunday morning :wink: 

Regards M&D  

P.S. Don't worry about the fuel crisis, plenty of room at ours till it blows over :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Managed to get the P.Pot filled up but couldnt get any unleaded for the genny  so it will be all boiling kettles on Sunday morning unless anybody has got a tea urn :lol:


----------



## 88760 (May 9, 2005)

In case you didn't know marshalls have to enter by the gate next to the race course buildings, on Wednesday.
Make sure you are displaying your marshall sticker. Otherwise security won't let you through.
Then its work out where your area is from the dodgy map.

George


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the information George is that the gate further down from where the hoards go in :lol: . Do they not stick a place marker as to where we are susposed to be?


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that George, Dave has just rung me re: entry only for marshals with badges, we both paid through normal channels for our's which means we may not get in tomorrow night for marking out as planned :roll: I will ring Warners in the morning (Does seem a bit daft that they only let one marshal in to 'mark out')

We may be O.K. seeing as we're not taking vans tomorrow night, if not Jacquie has got all day Thursday to work it out


----------



## 88760 (May 9, 2005)

It's the same gate as the exhibitors use.
The don't mark the gate up. Watch for the security guy, or other exhibitors going in.
It's a real cheap job, you need your own high vis vest. Your own marker pegs.
Your own tape to measure for the 6m rule.

George


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ha Ha Ian you aint getting me marking out I can't bend. We can come out when you and Dave arrive and give you the tickets then when you have finished marking out we can come back in :lol: Is there a pub within walking distance :wink: What time are you goiing to be at the race course?


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi ladyj, will say hello if we see you, as we pass thro to the general area! and .........................ooops- but yahoooooooooooooooooo managed to fill the van tonight, so caught up in the cricket, didnt realize about the petrol- eeekk and all that! raine


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gang, We will be there after work for 6:00pm Jaquie, with the MHF board, red/white tape, canes, measure, hammers etc. 

George, if you can pass on any tips re materials we need then let me know and I will have them for Wed night,

Regards Dave


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Jacquie, We'll be up around 18.00 see what happens then!!!


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> just make sure you have some petrol for the genny!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :laughing3: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

.........................................Mine runs on LPG :thefinger:

(Sorry, no offense, just couldn't resist that one) \/


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Rally area all marked out, LadyJ is all set to steer and guide you all in!
The area reseved for us was a bugger to find but we're all sorted now  

With a bit of juggling around Ian has managed to gain a few extra pitches, we can now cater for 30 vans, which allows us 7 extra within the safety margins,

Jaquie has a list of Reg No.s for all Pre-booked vans with MHF, the 7 extra places will be allocated on a 'first come first served basis'

Please remember to display the red sticker in the windscreen.

To find us, drive up the main road marked on the rally field with the exhibition on your left, as you approach the disabled camping area, look over to the right for the 11 furlong marker on the white perimeter fence, there you take the right hand turn, and MHF area is on your left clearly signed after around 100yds.
LadyJ and John will be there to greet you  

See you there..MandyandDave


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

all packed and ready to go        .

cant wait to see you all there . 
:wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gang,LadyJ has just telephoned me to say that conditions on the racecourse are not too good at the moment, it's rained consistantly all day in York, and the field is getting churned up by the sheer numbers of motorhomes attending, the forecast is good for the weekend, and hopefully things will be a little drier underfoot :roll: 

Jaquie suggested you get off the main drag as soon as possible turn right and follow the white railings to the 11 furlong post once you have entered the show field camping area,..  less traffic are using this route and conditions are still 'good to firm' as they say in racing terms :lol: 

Regards all, M&D


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Cheers M&D

Well done LadyJ     

I can hear the comentary in my head as we arrive

"And it's Roadrunner coming up to the 11 furlongs marker closely followed by Wilecoyote"

See you all there.

Dave


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Road_Runner_644 said:


> "And it's Roadrunner coming up to the 11 furlongs marker closely followed by Wilecoyote"


Pah! Wile's don't "follow" Road Runners.. they chase em?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well Julie and I queued from the gate entrance for 3.5 hours to get just to the start of the camping areas to be told it was too dark and too dangerous to proceed as definately would get stuck. All attendees have now been stuck in a holding area so we couldnt get through to the MHF Section  supposedly moving us in the morning to proper section.

Took a bimble down to where we thought the MHF area was but couldnt find it amongst the mud and darkness. So will endeavor to make a visit early in the am with Bradley on his walk to say hello


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Yeah right  

[/quote]Pah! Wile's don't "follow" Road Runners.. they chase em?


> I love your TB Turbo, BUT, them 15" wheels make you a sprinter, I reckon the Roadrunner with my beefy 16" jobby's has the edge top end.
> 
> Except when i get lost and go all the way round a roundabout and he has to let me by again
> 
> ...


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nuke 

Ah well, at least you're there now. It seems like good advice to hang a right as you get in and go along the race track. I hope the stewards are not preventing that happening. 

"Took a bimble down to where we thought the MHF area was but couldn't find it amongst the mud and darkness. " 

I'll bring my wellies. nothing much we can do for Doug the Westie though, he'll be like a sponge for those sort of conditions  

Never mind - He'll have a good laugh convincing everyone how brave and fearless he is, you'll see. 

See u tomorrow. 

Dave


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi nuke

thanks for that , wellies now aboard  , hope its cleared in time for fri morning or else its gonna look like another mad petrol station queue by the time we get there .


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hey Kenny

Mrs RR has said she'll do the angry scotswoman bit if we are denied petrol, she walks into the booth and say's "Either you give us some petrol or I'm gonna right off me heed" - and they melt - us lot down here think you lot are so hard )

Course I know the truth - "Whack from Mrs RR"

Hope to see u tommorow

Dave


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tell mrs r.r. not to worry theres plenty of petrol to go round so long as folks dont panic . :lol: oops! too late .

cant wait to see my old mate doug whos been keeping an eye on you for us , please make sure his disguise dosn't get dirty at york mind ! :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Update:
We are finally in the MHF Section
The reason we couldnt find it last night is that MHF section isnt where it was supposed to be on the show map. The organisers made us setup in a different place.

We are actually situated before the combined prebooked area. As stated previously in the thread we are very close to the 11 furlong marker.

I have setup now so keep eyes peeled for LadyJs large UK Flag, my high flagpole with a pennant and swizzer on it and the double dishes on our van. All should point you to where we are 

Look forward to seing everyone who is attending today.

Weather is much better this am, i.e. not raining and sun is out although overcast and threatening rain later. Icy biting wind though so bring the windbreaks


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I can't come. I'm not allowed out without an adult.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Right

We are off

Roadrunner & Wilecoyote Leicester to York .. ETA 1pm

See you there


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Hope you all have a great time. Does anyone know any Wild-Camping spots close by? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hmm

We are here, but been in a queue system for nearly an hour now   

Dunno what the score is, must be folk getting stuck i suppose.

ah .. we'll get the kettle on.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well quite a few members turned up now but we have a slightly bigger pitch allocation than previously thought and should have space for up to around 6/7 motorhomes that arent booked into our rally field section.

If anyone is out there coming tmrw or tonight reading this come on in, first come first served gets a pitch with us


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Ok .. We got in, a bit of a wait.

For some time on Friday they were towing every individual unit in, but about 3.30pm they let us go for it.

So if you have ever wanted to get your 22.5 foot MH sideways, you should have been here, the run down the muddy main road was magic.

It's clear now, so come along if you have planned it.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Road_Runner_644 said:


> So if you have ever wanted to get your 22.5 foot MH sideways, you should have been here


emmmmm no... .. I'll pass thanks .... have a great time .. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jim


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

8O 8O

http://www.yorkshiretoday.co.uk/ViewArticle2.aspx?SectionID=55&ArticleID=1193883


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I wonder if thats a MHF member being towed 8O ??

Hope the rain didn't spoil the show too much and everyone had a great time, I know a lot of effort went into arranging the MHF area, i'm sure a little bit of 'weather' wasn't enough to deter the hardy MHF clan :lol: .

Looking forward to all the post show stories :wink: 

pete.


----------



## 88751 (May 9, 2005)

It took me 4 1/2 hours to get in Friday, but as I booked into general I couldn't find where you all were. The plan seemed wrong, unless it was my poor sense of direction.

Ian


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Were home from the show :-( 

Anyway, despite all the mud plugging on Friday, it turned out all right in the end. 

Well we enjoyed it anyway.. even the sober bits :lol: 

Must change my name via deed poll before next time though, cus I felt left out  

Thanks to all that made it possible 

And I now understand so much what this emoticon is all about.... 

:hal 

Tee Hee


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi all
Jue and I just arrived at a nice stopover site called Rivendale near Ashbourne.

Had an excellent weekend, and would thoroughly recommend the York show for over nighting.

If the organisers would have anticipated the amazing chance that it might have rained in Britain in September it would have been even better !!!


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> If the organisers would have anticipated the amazing chance that it might have rained in Britain in September it would have been even better !!!


Wot and miss all that mud pluggin broadside fun on the way in - never 

What's more.. Warners never charged us a penny for it? You seen how much they charge up the road..

http://www.yorkshire4x4.co.uk/gv_details_4X4.htm

I reckon we all got a BARGAIN at York :lol:


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Humm..

http://www.thisisyork.co.uk/york/news/YORK_NEWS_LOCAL3.html


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

:hal  (just for you Wile) :lol: 

Not been back home long, thoroughly enjoyed the w/e, thanks to all who attended and made it possible, a special thankyou to Jacquie and John for looking after us all, that goes from Ian and Jaquie too.

Regards M&D


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

*York*

Hi all,
Had a chance to wander around on my own this morning while Steve watched over the Sat system being fitted. Founf the MHF area no probs and introduced myself to a few people.
Nice to put faces to names and was made welcome.
An excellent meet, thoroughly enjoyed it.

Regards
Julie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, a great weekend; never would have expected it on the Thursday. On site for 20 hours before I finally got to the MHF allocation :-(

Many thanks for the planning, organisation, marshalling, hospitality and your company!

Killed two birds with one stone in combining with a beginning of term Uni run to Sheffield.

Dave
:hal
http://joi.ito.com/archives/2003/04/01/mena_does_the_cork_trick_at_sxsw.html


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

well it was fun wasnt it :lol: , 6 hours to get in , we got towed sideways by that big yellow tractor (pic posted here up the tread a bit) and somebody took our pic during the fun so it may appear somewhere on the web . wish we'd brought the dirt bike :lol: , 

was great to finally meet you all at last , apologies to anybody we missed as we had to cram the schedule a bit as we lost a day in all the mud wrestling :lol: 

we still had a great weekend though as allways in york !

huge thanks too all who set it up :wink: 

hopefully by next year we'll get loads more m.h.f dudes booking up and a bigger area .


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> If the organisers would have anticipated the amazing chance that it might have rained in Britain in September it would have been even better !!!


 8O The only problem with that *nuke* is that they have to try and fit it into every other Show organisers schedule. You win some. You lose some. IMO. :wink:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Finaly back home now, was unlucky enough to make the decision to go early Friday - five and a half hours to get in :x :x :x 

I think everyone enjoyed themselves, I know we did.

Thanks to everyone who attended, (Dave posted our thanks to Jacquie & John earlier as we were staying till today) it's not just the people that organise these things but the guys that attend that make for a great weekend.

Thanks again - see some of you at Beverley next weekend.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Speak for yourself, Ian. It was the gals that attended that made it for me 

Dave


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

It's just the way I generalise - hope I'm not going to get flamed already, I've only made one post since I got in :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ignore me, I'm just putting some back into the bank to make up for all the sexist remarks I seem to get away with.

Dave


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

theflyingscot said:


> hopefully by next year we'll get loads more m.h.f dudes booking up and a bigger area .


I should rephrase that if I were you?

You mentioned "dudes" but no mention of dudettes?

Mrs Wile is most offended ;-)

Besides, you maybe can't get away with sexist remarks as easy as Dave does :lol:


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

i'll have to find a dictonary to find out if dudettes is actually a real word ???? :lol: think you may have made that up :lol: 

when i say guys or dudes i mean absolutely everybody , regardless of sex , age , nationality , colour , type of m/h ect ect ect . 

maybe i need a better general term ? folks , peeps , gang , cayoteees , motorhomers , 

any sugestions ????????????? :wink:


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

dudette made up - pah ! Never...

http://tinyurl.com/a3f4m

Anyway, whilst on the subject of "next year", will MHF be doing other shows?

Peterborough must be about the next one, and we always go there too


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

If someone organises a meet for other show please count me in.

Lynnette (she who must be obeyed) enjoyed the weekend as did I.

It was nice to meet a lovely bunch of people.

It was fun trying to find the pitch with a convoy of 4 of us looking but we eventually found our spot, second choice was to pitch with the dead pink flamingoes if we could not find MHF

Great show and even better company..


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Home safe yesterday, just spent a little time taking off the invertor thats kaput.

Thanks to all who made this possible. After the queing up and wandering how long it would be before we got in, it was such a relief to find a well organised pitch after the mayhem we had been through.

We had a cracking weekend.    

Dave


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

We had a good time too but were lucky enough to have to go after an early work finish so arrived 5.45pm (ish) and only waited about 15 minutes to get in. We were with the ASOC almost opposite the entrance on the side with Taylormade at the entrance. 
We walked over to meet the MHF contingent but only meet Dave and Nuke. Sorry to have missed you Jackie. Also Julie but had no idea where you were camped so couldn't come and find you. Storeman you had come back whilst we were talking but I had to meet someone so missed chatting you in reality.
Didn't buy a thing unless you count 2 hotdogs.
Did have a slight problem with the cooker initially thinking it was frozen gas although have since found out it is a faulty regulator Oh Joy (seemingly there have been several reported) a trip to the dealer.
Did find the other MHF vans in ASOC but never managed to find anyone in sorry.
Shame about the problems the Thursday/Friday AM arrivees found.


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

We really enjoyed the show and meeting other MHF members. We were lucky enough to arrive at the showground just after 11am Thursday and got to the MHF pitch at lunchtime. Quite a few motorhomes were experiencing difficulties even at that point so it no surprise to see the the tractors in operation for the remainder of the afternoon. 
As usual, we bought "something" on every trip to the exhibition area, even a hook thingy which screws into the ground to restrain Rosie the Chiweiller (or should that be Rotthauhau? answers on a postcard please) BTW, Rosie enjoyed herself too as there were enough large dogs around to growl and bark at. Well, actually it's more like cough at while she chokes herself :roll: 
Eddie's bought a Gaslow refillable (bottle) system and an external gas BBQ point so that will get him out from under my feet on his next "free" weekend :lol: This is the man who insisted that we didn't need a flag pole then bought an 8m one and spent the rest of the weekend with the thing up and down like, well I think you all know the expression  We eventually gave up with the bat and I wasn't impressed with Eddie's suggestion that Rosie would "look good" flying from the top of flag pole 8O 
We decided to hit the road at 2pm yesterday while some were at the show so, sorry we never got a chance to "au revoir" but I'm sure we'll meet up again in the future. 
We're off again next weekend to Millport (will report on two weekends in September in the same post next week) and the following weekend down to the Moffat Rally


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all we had a great weekend at the show even though it was a bit dodgy getting down the muddy road .It was nice to meet members we had not previously met and also the ones we had met at Beverley rally .I would like to thank Dave for organising the rally and to Jaquie and John for the Marshalling and making us all welcome. Sorry to have missed you Jana it would have been nice to have spoken to you in reality .


Chris and Pearl


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:? Ok so who was hiding then? We arrived just after 2.0 on Thurs, and they were already rocking and rolling, and then we had to be towed ( by a very friendly bear of a man, in a 4x4) then we had to wait a few hours (they had a hiccup with the lines- 8O then we had to shimmy here and there and ended up nearly in the brownhills tent (not quite) but i looked for the mhf flag and walked nearly all round (ok skidded) and didn't find anyone, i had my note in the window too- oh and we bought something too, another van!!!! Juke box jive (At the Hop) were the most subdued i have seen (the girl wasn't there this time) but i enjoyed it, and even had a wiggle (hip getting there) and to be honest (after listening properly) actually thought the first band was good too, tho i would have like some more that i knew, but a good idea for them to sing there own stuff! We met up with 2 couples again that we met first nearly two years ago! We enjoyed it- and i didnt succumb to buying new wellies either! :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I was there in the pink and flying the flag!










Sorry I missed you all in the crowd










It turned out to be a very busy but enjoyable weekend, and I never managed to seek you out but couldn't miss Richard and Mary who were parked almost next to us.










peedee


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Great show,nice to put faces to names.

Just thought you would like to see what Mr.D.A.Burleigh really went to York for......................


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Have just put a few pics up from York in rally photo album,if anyone wants a look....................


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi hymmi

i'd just like to point out that the picture of mr&mrs the flying scot is in-fact not us :lol: 

hope to meet you next time :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


good pics though :wink:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kenny,

Who is it then ?????....................   


Sorry...


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi himmi

i just cant remember ????


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

Jana, you were parked next but one to Barty, who was opposite the gate and I was parked next to him, didnt see any mhf sticker on shiney new van, Like the colour by the way

dodger148


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dodger. To be honest we don't have a MHF sticker yet but there again we don't have any stickers in it. 

Saw your vans and may even have them on a picture. Must work out how to get them on here.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Kenny.. Road Runner always hoists a Scotish flag, as Mrs RR is a scot 

Not sure if this is who you mean?

Must go look at pics now


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all photos now up on rally album


Chris


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant pics Chris

Nice to have met you at York, still catching up here 

After the probs getting in, and Dave Burleigh's cork trick, I look forward to the next MHF meet  
Dave


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Road_Runner_644 said:


> Dave Burleigh's cork trick,
> Dave


Do you think we should mention that the cork trick is, in no way, connected to the picture back up there ^


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Regarding hymmi´s picture, I will merely say that York was worth every one of the 500 mile round trip from Hampshire 

Very effective pic it was, too. Alison has said for a number of years (and I joined her) that she wasn´t a rally person. Now she wants to come to the next one! Watch out, boys ........ 

Can´t say about the Midlands one, by the way. We´re still on holiday in Portugal and don´t "do" diaries or watches until we get home.

Dave


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Dave
After the pictures she is probably coming to keep an eye on you.


Cheers

Trevor


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well she failed with the next one if so. She is away for an embroidery weekend at Great Missenden, Bucks (as she is this weekend) when the Midlands rally is on.

Though I have often pondered why our second son is taller than either of us and looks like a milkman we used to have.

Dave


----------

